# One from this morning



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Got this one this morning. Watched him come all the way in from probably 1/2-3/4 of a mile, and I thought I'd lost him as he started to try to circle around and wind me, but it just so happened a truck drove down the road that was about 100 yards to my 7 o'clock, and he turned around to go back where he'd come from. I gave a little kiss, and he stopped at 218 yards, which is where shot. 
Pretty coyote, and FAT!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job ! I love it when you can see them coming from way out !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Nice job ! I love it when you can see them coming from way out !


I am still waiting for the experience......

Nice work on that coyote. Congrats


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> I am still waiting for the experience......
> 
> Nice work on that coyote. Congrats


I can count on one hand how many times I've seen them come in from that far. Most of the time it's come and gone in under twenty seconds. This one was 10-15 minutes! It was awesome!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go man! That one's worthy of the stretcher!


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Congrats on a nice looking yote!!! Any idea how much he weighed?


I'd say 35lbs give or take.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

970TJ said:


> I can count on one hand how many times I've seen them come in from that far. Most of the time it's come and gone in under twenty seconds. This one was 10-15 minutes! It was awesome!


I agree, it doesn't happen that often in the terrain I hunt, but when it does it's awesome. 10-15 minutes is crazy !!


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice, thank you for sharing the story, and the pics.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

That's a great looking coyote. Very nice fur. Hope you saved it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, healthy looking yote.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations, very nice coyote.


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Jonbnks said:


> That's a great looking coyote. Very nice fur. Hope you saved it.


Yep, I skinned it and dropped it off to be tanned.

Thanks all for the kind words. I was pretty excited.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

good job and nice shooting. We don't usually see them in Michigan until they are in our lap.


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey fellas, its been awhile! I got this one back from the tanner, and he turned out gorgeous!

I've been having some medical stuff going on lately which is why I haven't been around. 
I'll post a few pics of the hide when I get a chance.

I'm getting ready for the fall, and I'm going to try hunting with a bow a little this year, and I plan in hitting them hard at night. 
Good to be back; I'll be more active on here now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your med problems TJ, but glad to hear you are on the mend. It's good to have you back.


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks youngdon; I have MS, and I had to change meds and in the meantime I had a mild heart attack, that was caused by paricarditis (sp?) which is inflammation of the sack around your heart. Then that led them to diagnose me with Lupus as well. All this at 38....

But such is life! I say bring it; none of it is stopping me from slaying predators! I was diagnosed with MS in Feb 2010, and that was the big one to accept, the rest is just whatever, and doesn't matter.

I'm still mobile, can still shoot the eye out of a bird flying, and as a bonus, I get a handicap placard to get the good parking spaces. AND priority when I draw for hunting tags!
Even if I end up in a wheelchair, I'll have a killer offroad one that I can still hunt with. My insurance will probably even cove some or all of the cost of a four wheeler. 
No pity here; just brush it of and keep hunting!


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's a few pics if the coyote above tanned.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome back, and with great spirits, nice yote, did you skin it out. Reason I'm asking is I see the toes are missing, I like to leave them on if its for my collection.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks for sharing man......nice yote.....bad deal withe medical things but its good to see your spirits are high.......good luck with future hunting.....Ill be looking for future pics....

God bless you and good hunting!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sorry to hear about the health issues

but nice looking yote skin

did you have that little monkey tanned too lol


----------

